# Game Thread: Round 2: Game 2: Indiana Pacers vs. Detroit Pistons



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

<center> @ 
*Indiana Pacers (H: 25-16 R: 19-22) vs. Detroit Pistons(H: 32-9 R: 22-19) *

*Monday May 9, 2005
8:00 PM
TV: TNT*<center>

<center>*Probable Starters:*



*Dale Davis l Jermaine O'neal l Stephen Jackson l Reggie Miller l Jamaal Tinsely*

*vs.*

*Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups*

Click on Picture to View Profile</center>








Team Roster l Team Stats 







Team Roster l Team Stats

<center>*Regular Season Series*</center>
<center>2-2</center>

Nov.19, @ Det 97-82 Pacers 
Dec. 25, @ Ind 98-93 Pistons 
Jan. 27, @ Ind 88-76 Pistons 
March 25, @ Det 94-81 Pacers

<center>:bball: Basketballboards.net NBA Playoffs forum :bball: </center>

<center>:bball: Pacers Board Game Thread: Game 1:bball:</center>


<table border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr><td align="left">*GAME*</td> <td align="right">*DAY*</td> <td align="right">*DATE*</td> <td align="right">*SITE*</td> <td align="right">*TIME*</td> <td align="right">*TV*</td> <td align="right">*W-L*</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 1</td> <td align="right">Mon.</td> <td align="right">5/9</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">8 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 2</td> <td align="right">Wed.</td> <td align="right">5/11</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">8 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 3</td> <td align="right">Fri</td> <td align="right">5/13</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">7 p.m.</td> <td align="right">ESPN</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 4</td> <td align="right">Sun.</td> <td align="right">5/15</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 5*</td> <td align="right">Tue.</td> <td align="right">5/17</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 6*</td> <td align="right">Thu.</td> <td align="right">5/19</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 7*</td> <td align="right">Sun.</td> <td align="right">5/22</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr></tbody> </table>

________________________

Pistons still have to play hard. Monday's game is in the past and no matter how much we won by it's only one win. Indiana's goal is to get one game at the Palace and they still have a shot at it.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well last game I finally saw a pay out after a bet for the first time since my glory days. Hopefully I can keep up my luck and the Pistons can keep up there play. I say keep up the substitution pattern, there's no harm in it, if the bench isn't producing we can always just take them right back out anyway.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Almost gametime... about 5 minutes till... :biggrin:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

The corn rows look good on Sheed. I forgot he used to rock those in Portland. Nice three to, Pistons on pace for a shut out. And now Hamilton cans a long duece
.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Sheed opens with the braids and 3 pointer. Rip comes down and nails a 15 foot J.

Tinsely feeds O'neal for the layup.

Sheed hits the fadeaway. 7-2 Pistons


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> The corn rows look good on Sheed. I forgot he used to rock those in Portland. Nice three to, Pistons on pace for a shut out. And now Hamilton cans a long duece


Well no more shut out but Pistons hit again, 3 for 3. Sheed's got 5 like 30 seconds in. :biggrin:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Block by Benny on Jackson, to a dunk by Prince. The Pistons have come out of the gates looking confident and the Pacers just the opposite. Carlisle calls time out.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

We've come out great on both ends. Tay and Ben combine their defensive talents to lock down Jackson, and then Prince gets rewarded with a dunk on the other end.

Timeout Pacers.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Prince coming out strong is a good sign.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Tinsley wide open for a three, miscommunication somewhere. I don't like it. He missed though...but Jackson didn't on the other hand. As I type this Prince scores again.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Chauncey with 4 assists in the first 4 minutes.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Pacers making good on their promise to get Reggie the ball. Rip should play him to the left when put in those iso situations.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Dale Davis in early foul trouble again.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Rip had a nice pick on Miller, it went out of bounds. Dee-troit Ba-sket-ball. It was a nice reach in by Hamilton, he's not gonna get that lucky all night. I'd hate to see him get in foul trouble. Use your feet Richard.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Carlisle calls another timeout to defuse the Pistons run before it really gets started.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

We're doing all the little things, scrapping for rebounds (Rip) and passing the ball (As CJ mentioned, Billups) and hitting the open shots (Prince). Mmm.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Our defense around the basket has been excellent. Indiana is either intimidated into a miss or getting the shot shoved back into their face.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Billups with 6 assists already. Ben Wallace doing great on defence. On the TNT broadcast Marv Albert went as far as to say the best defensive player in playoff history, the onyl one to average 15 rebounds with 2 steals and 2 blocks. He was joking, but it makes you wonder.

Prince splits a pair, 21-11 Detroit.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Holy ****!!! Prince is on fire.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Indiana moves to a zone D and Prince promptly nails the three.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Dice comes in for Sheed. Good shift. Sheed started us from the field (and by no means stopped) but Tayshaun took over.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I would've like to see LB go to the bench earlier in any other circumstance, but you can't take the starters out when they're playing this good. I'm glad he waited this time. Dice should be able to pick up where Sheed left off.

24-11 Pistons.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

CJ said:


> I would've like to see LB go to the bench earlier in any other circumstance, but you can't take the starters out when they're playing this good.
> 
> 24-11 Pistons.


Yea, I don't blame Brown. Besides when things are going this good players don't even get as tired. Hopefully Dice can keep up the pace. The key for Brown is to try and keep the momentum going while alternating players. It all starts with Tonio.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> Yea, I don't blame Brown. Besides when things are going this good players don't even get as tired. Hopefully Dice can keep up the pace. The key for Brown is to try and keep the momentum going while alternating players. It all starts with Tonio.



I completely agree, and I even added a little to my post because it almost looked like I was disagreeing with you. :wink:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

JO can hit that midrange, but that's exactly where I prefer him to shoot it from. Then again that may be smart of him, since we've locked down the paint.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Jermaine knocks down the elbow jumper to soundtrack of boo's and Billups spins around like a maniac and takes it to the whole. Then O'Neal comes back and scores again. Ya, well Billups looked nicer. Oh and my friend tells me Rip just scored. What is the the Western Conference? Charge by O'Neal. I need a rest...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I thought Ben may have ben inside the line on that one, but somehow he managed to get over there in time and take the charge.

Rip is on fire.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Damn, seriously, the Pacers *suck*


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

gian said:


> Damn, seriously, the Pacers *suck*



The Pistons played great. You have to give them some type of credit as well.


*Hey guests, don't just browse, sign up and join the convo. It's obvious you like Pistons talk or NBA talk in general, so naturally the next step is to add your opinion to the mix.*

Registration is free and you can start posting immediately.

:greatjob: Link to free registration :greatjob:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

We've done a pretty good job of keeping the Jeff Foster inevitable gimme's out of the net, but then Beetle Juice knocks down a trey. Lindsey Hunter follows with yet another buzzer beater trey to end the first quarter. Pistons lead 33-15.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

We basically just had a perfect first quarter. Limiting the opponent to under 20 points, scoring 30 ourselves, and committing only *one* turnover. Great, great start!


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Game on! What have i missed? Is Indiana settling for those jumpers again? Man oh man, 33-18 after one quarter is extremely good!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Lindsey Hunter is a thug!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Beetlejuice gets poked in the eye by Lindsey. That's what you get for holding the ball above your face. 33-18.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

trueorfalse said:


> Game on! What have i missed? Is Indiana settling for those jumpers again? Man oh man, 33-18 after one quarter is extremely good!



Detroit playing good on both sides of the ball. Indiana just looks overmatched.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

CJ said:


> Detroit playing good on both sides of the ball. Indiana just looks overmatched.


Indiana hasn't been doing anything on offense. It's like a pick up game for them. Their defense should make up for the lack of talent, but the Pistons are hitting the outside shots, therefore, Indiana is DYING. :laugh:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Rip nails another J. Tinsley starts to get aggressive as he's fouled by Dice on his way to the baskets. FT's coming after the break.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Pistons have slowed down a wee bit, but a helluva defensive rotation by Rip to stop a potential O'Neal hammerdown.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

The defence looks so tight tonight! If Detroit can get back to the simple solution on O I think it can be a 20 point cushio by halftime. Indiana looks a little bit fresher tonight though.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

we are just so much more fun when prince is playing well. (which is just about every game)


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Hey guests, don't just browse, sign up and join the convo. It's obvious you like Pistons talk or NBA talk in general, so naturally the next step is to add your opinion to the mix.*

Registration is free and you can start posting immediately.

:greatjob: Link to free registration :greatjob:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Ben Wallace is an intersting player. He has some amazing defensive plays, but he get abused on as much or more plays.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

McDyess with the sick fading banker...I didn't hear him call it. 

Pacers come down and Tinsley hits an acobatic layup but hits it outta Bens hands as it comes through the net. Delay of game, second offence technical.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Tech on the delay of game. Tinlsey starting to get into the lane at will, a Ben and Sheed lineup would be beneficial right now.

Nice ot see Dupree in, but I'd rather see him in with Arroyo.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Nice take by Tinsley! And then he just blows it by something stupid. If you want to play the NBA finals you better be smarter than that!


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Poor execution again by detroit. Get some proper ballmovement going!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Sloppy play by us right now. We need to get refocused if we are to maintain and build on the lead. We should go to Rip or Rahseed at this point and time.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

The more I see McDyess the more I love him on this team. Whenever we start to act funny Dice balances everything out. He's like a rock.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Nice jumper in hte corner by Dice!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> The more I see McDyess the more I love him on this team. Whenever we start to act funny Dice balances everything out. He's like a rock.



LOL, nice comparison. Dice "going to work" on JO.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Sheed with a nice jumper, get some stops now and...nice dunk by dupree! 4.20 left of first half.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

McDyess knocks down another jumper. Before that Fred Jones elbowed Prince in the face, inadvertantly. As bad as it looked it shouldn't have been a foul. Although I don't know what else it would be. Then Dupree gets a sick dunk a few plays later.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Delfino who?!? Duprre with the dunk off the dish from Prince. 44-31 Pistons.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> McDyess knocks down another jumper. Before that Fred Jones elbowed Prince in the face, inadvertantly. As bad as it looked it shouldn't have been a foul. Although I don't know what else it would be. Then Dupree gets a sick dunk a few plays later.



It has to be a foul. Inadvertantly or not, he elbowed him.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

I would like to see Detroit making JO work more on defence, wearing him out a little bit more. I think it could benefit Detroit if JO caught some more fouls before halftime.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Three on Davis...clumsy. Get some stops now! Hunter airballs it.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Bad help defence. It feels like the concentration is suddenly lacking.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Pistons offence breaking down. Lead down to 8.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

trueorfalse said:


> Bad help defence. It feels like the concentration is suddenly lacking.



Yea and someone needs to step to the plate and stop Tinsley from penetrating. He is killing us.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Time to get Arroyo in?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Billups with two baskest. That's an alternate way of slowing down Tinsely -- make him play D.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Reggie drains a jumper but misses another and Billups gets two fade aways. Billups also had a sweet one handed feed to Ben Wallace but nothing came of it.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Great defensive rotation! Push by ONeal? Hunter looks really good tonight, could it be that he needs to get going defensively in order to get some points on the board?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I hope Arroyo sees some time as well, but it's hard ot argue with success. I think we could stand to see him get some of Hunter's second hlaf minutes and move Chauncey to the 2 to get him going.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Indiana should be very happy with only a 10 point deficit. It seemed a lot worse.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Lucky tip by Foster...ok, anyone feel like summarizing the first half?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

trueorfalse said:


> Lucky tip by Foster...ok, anyone feel like summarizing the first half?


The floor is yours... :biggrin:


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Well...you dont need to ask me twice 
I think hot and cold is the best way to desscribe the first half. Detroit opened great but maybe relaxed as the lead started to build? Felt like it turned sloppy on D...bad ballmovement for a while on offence. Like they said in the studio, the switching on D has caught Indiana off guard a little. Dont think they should continue with that, there will be adjustments made by indy. I liked how Billups started to attack Tinsley...thinking they could move him to the two and maybe run him through some screens to wear Tin out? They definitEly need to make ONeal work harder on D, having him on fresh legs in the second HALF and maybe even the start of fourtH quarter is not really a valid option....anything else?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

trueorfalse said:


> Well...you dont need to ask me twice
> I think hot and cold is the best way to desscribe the first half. Detroit opened great but maybe relaxed as the lead started to build? Felt like it turned sloppy on D...bad ballmovement for a while on offence. Like they said in the studio, the switching on D has caught Indiana off guard a little. Dont think they should continue with that, there will be adjustments made by indy. I liked how Billups started to attack Tinsley...thinking they could move him to the two and maybe run him through some screens to wear Tin out? They definitEly need to make ONeal work harder on D, having him on fresh legs in the second HALF and maybe even the start of fourtH quarter is not really a valid option....anything else?



The only thing I would add to that is making sure we keep the intensity up in the second half. We let down at times in the second quarter and Indiana cut the lead to as a little as 7. Billups needs to get going offensively to slow Tins down. Continue to use the bench as well.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

CJ said:


> Indiana should be very happy with only a 10 point deficit. It seemed a lot worse.


Indiana does not play well but neither does Detroit, could it be that the difference between these two teams when they play equally poor is about 10p?


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Tinsley does not have a single foul!


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Indiana with 12 offensive rebounds, that is waaay to much.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

trueorfalse said:


> Indiana does not play well but neither does Detroit, could it be that the difference between these two teams when they play equally poor is about 10p?



If anything it just tells us how great we played the first quarter. We had a nearly flawless quarter for playoff basketball. The second quarter was a bit of a letdown


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

A couple of calls go against Sheed, and Indy cuts it to 6.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

The fronting of Sheed needs to be solved somehow, Ben needs to hit the highpost earlier so it can be dropped in to Rasheed. Ben is a beast under the boards!


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Sloppy d by Detroit but htey get away with it, they then turn it over to Tinsley and Oneal throws it down...focus!!!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Penetration is killing us. It's leading to some pretty easy baskets for Indiana. We need a timeout.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Jeff Foster the point guard. He's made a few nice passes. Jermaine O'Neal's got something to prove this game. It's a 6 point difference.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

There needs to be some adjustmenst made, the intensity is not htere right now. I think the fisrt thing that needs to happen is to stop switching on schreens. If you want to get something out of Arroyo this game he needs to get in there soon.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> Jeff Foster the point guard. He's made a few nice passes. Jermaine O'Neal's got something to prove this game. It's a 6 point difference.


He was a PG in College.

This really doesn't appear to be Detroit defense.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

30 points in the first 12 minutes and 25 in the 18 since, not good at all. It's nothing new that we go into these scoring droughts, we just have to find our way out. I'd go to Tay at this point.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Bad call on the travel.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Stop settling for the jumpers and feed the big guys! Thank god they stopped switching on the screens...ONeal has had some nice blocks, if you want to take it to the hole you just cant settle for weak effing layups.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I'll say it again. I don't know if I've seen a guy hit so many shots with a hand in his face like Stephen Jackson does.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Intensity and focus! If you're a Piston, regain them!


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Detroit really, really needed to score there -and did! This is not gonna be a walk in the park and Pistons need to realize that. Detroit were lucky to not give up any point after all those offensive rebounds.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

We need subs right now, as a change of pace and to avoid tiring out the starters.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Indy leads the rebounds by 38-29!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Gary Payton saw plenty opf that hesitation move by Billups last year.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

This game has gone down hill. We need McDyess to come in there and even things out, then Billups will follow and then we'll be winning.

As I post this I see McDyess is back in finally.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

CJ said:


> We need subs right now, as a change of pace and to avoid tiring out the starters.


Too right!
I hope Brown has given them a right bollocking so they start to get things together. I want a cushion before start of the fourth quarter.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Cuts and backscreens are what's killing us defensively.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Ouch! Floor burn....


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Good move by Dice, they need to get him some more looks.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

If I'm Lindsey Hunter my knees hurt real bad.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

trueorfalse said:


> Good move by Dice, they need to get him some more looks.



Especially after seeing the emotion on his face after that basket. I haven't seen tha much emotion out of him since he punted the ball into the upper level earlier in the year against Houston.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Wow, great block by O'neal.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Hunter, you need to throw that down!


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

I think the best option on O is Dice right now. Keep getting it to him!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

We just missed an opportunity when Tins was forced to guard Dice on the switch. I'm having my doubts if Lindsey is helping or hurting us more at this point and time in the game.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Finally -- a basket...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Sheed's been on the bench for quite some time.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Puh! Nice one Prince...just to go down down the other way and ginve up a layup


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Ben has truly been a nonefactor on offence...i thought he would be more aggresive early on, especailly with davis in foulproblem...get a stop!


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Detroit ersponds...stop and then a dunk by wallace. Three by reggie!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If I was a Pistons fan, I'd buy the poster of Prince dunking over Foster.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

This is way to close to be in my comfort zone, get a couple of stops now and make them think...Detroit has been better at dealing with the screens in the end of third and beginning of fourth.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

The amount of offensive rebounds D has given up is ridiculous. They need to look to curl to the basket after the baseline screens. it feels like there has been severla times they could have taken it to the hoop. are they afraid of Oneal?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Reggie Miller is lighting it up. Sorry Pistons fans, nobody can beat Miller time.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Magadang gabi gian! Ano ang nangyari?


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Foster has been absolutely amazing on the glass!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jeff Foster? Jeff Foster?

Who the hell is Jeff Foster?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

trueorfalse said:


> Magadang gabi gian! Ano ang nangyari?


Galing ka ba dito o marunong ka lang talagang mag tagalog?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Jeff Foster? Jeff Foster?
> 
> Who the hell is Jeff Foster?


I don't know!! :woot: 

Jeff Foster is like :guitar: to an ox.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

this is sad, pacers outhustled us and wanted it more


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

gian said:


> Galing ka ba dito o marunong ka lang talagang mag tagalog?


I am afraid my tagalog is not good enough for a conversation, i only lived in manilla for six month. I got the basics but thats about it. Sorry. Ang pagalang mo?
Man this is an ugly game!
Who is the man of the match? Foster?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

trueorfalse said:


> I am afraid my tagalog is not good enough for a conversation, i only lived in manilla for six month. I got the basics but thats about it. Sorry. Ang pagalang mo?
> Man this is an ugly game!
> Who is the man of the match? Foster?


I asked you if you're from here or if you just know the language. It's "pangalan" by the way. And yes, it's gian. Nice to meet you. 

And yeah, pacers win. :woot:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Foster gave us a real working over on the glass. The Pacers made the plays and necessary adjustments at halftime to put them in a better postition to win. Not to mention they kicked our butts in the second half. I can't say I'm suprised that they won this game. Indiana accomplished their misson of stealing homecourt advantage. Back to the drawing board for us.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

thrillhouse said:


> this is sad, pacers outhustled us and wanted it more


How right you are! I cant believe that Indiana got away with a win. Simply poor.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Good win.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

gian said:


> Nice to meet you. QUOTE]
> i kini gagalack makilala ka! Is that right?
> BTW, sorry for the OT but i take every chance i get to practice my tagalog :banana:
> I am very disapointed with the performance of Detroit tonight, poor rebounding, never really got any stops when they needed to and Indiana got the game where they wanted it to. I thought they could have limited Tinsley alot better. ONeal played really well on defence. Detroit...all I am gonna say is that I expect alot more from most players next time around.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Nothing to say here except props to Indiana for not giving up when they were down 15. We deserved to lose this game.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers Win!!! Pacers Win!!!

Ben Wallace still sucks, he had 19 fouls tonight by my count, but not enough called (what a suprise)


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

Not having read any of the previous posts in this thread, I would like to step in and submit my Piston concerns (some of which are coaching related).

------

- Why was Rasheed Wallace not assigned to defend Jermaine O'Neal (more) in man-to-man coverage over the past two games?

Rasheed Wallace is the Pistons best low post man-to-man defender and he has done very well against J. O'Neal in the past (as recently as last seasons playoff run). Why was Ben Wallace defending O'Neal for the bulk of the second half?

This decision caused a double negative that contributed greatly to that loss.

In the second half the Pacers exploited Ben on a few possessions with J. O'Neal. He scored on a few consecutive possessions over the decisive 4th quarter run and on the possessions in which he missed the shot Jeff Foster (who exploited Rasheed Wallace's lack of conditioning and box out fundamentals) killed Rasheed Wallace on the backboard.

If the assignments were the other way around both Rasheed and Ben could utilize their strengths to their advantages (Rasheed’s being man to man low post defense and Ben's being weak side help defense and rebounding). 

As it stood each matched up predominantly on an opponent capable of exploiting their weaknesses (B. Wallace - J. O'Neal/ R. Wallace - Davis & Foster).

It is almost as though Larry Brown forgot about what worked last post season. 

--------

Over coaching (the art of out coaching ones self)… 

_I have long subscribed to the belief that Brown is too brilliant a coach for his own good. He is known to tinker with things that work from game to gamer (at times from half to half) at times inexplicably and without reason. _

One such moment surfaced in this game… (to be discussed later)

_To say that I was disappointed in Brown’s overall coaching (a coach I respect greatly) in that game would be an understatement._

--------

-	Rasheed Wallace played an absolutely lackadaisical game and did a horrible job on Foster... He played with no passion, no intensity and absolutely no focus. He all but evaporated after the intermission. 

I would give him an F on effort alone.

- McDyess was also a negative in this game defensively (though he at least played hard).

- Richard Hamilton had a horrible game on both ends of the court. I counted 4 separate possessions in which he jumped in the air to throw errant turnovers directly into the hands of set defenders.

In the second half I also thought Rip ran out of gas. He was clearly lagging off of screens late against Reggie Miller.

- When the game got close in the second half Billups and Hamilton began to play extremely selfish basketball. They forced shots and made no attempt to kick out to open teammates… (_will be explained in depth at a later time_)

- Why was Hunter utilized as the backup point over Arroyo?

I am well aware that Hunter is the superior defender and more reliable entity (in general) but in a game in which scoring was the need, his potential to run an offence could have been better utilized.

_Simply stated I do not believe there is a single point guard in the NBA more inadequate in terms of running an offense then Hunter (perhaps a bit overstated)._ 
When he is at the point the offence seems to bog down considerably.

When the Pistons went on extended scoring droughts (mid second and late 3rd) guess who (coincidentally) happened to be "running" the offence?


... To be concluded.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Well it looks like we might have a series on our hand now boys.....this is what I was waiting for...Let the playoffs begin.....Foster played the same role that Scalabrini(sp?) played on the Nets last year....Foster was a beast out there tonight....If he brings that kind of intensity every game in this series...this might be a little tougher than expected...Indy showed the heart they have shown all season long though....


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I haven't read the game thread yet but the pacers played a lot better from what little I saw from the game. I expected them to win one in Indy but not in Detroit I can see this series going at least 6 games now. I don't know what it is about this pistons but it seems that in least every series sans the finals last year we have one game where we play horrid.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Props to Indiana, they deserved this win. I'm confident we will bounce back next game, but if Indiana take another one soon enough we will be in big trouble. Hopefully this loss has woken us up. We aren't going to win every one at home.

I agree about the problem with Sheed and Bens role switches. Did you see how Jermaine played with Sheed on him last game? He was struggling with his shoulder injury but he just slaughtered us this game with the same injury. Let Ben excel in what he does best, help defence and rebounding and we shouldn't have a problem. Offence wasn't the problem, it was rebounding. Sheed can handle Jermaine O'neal.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Solid win, I am stunned we actually took one on the Pistons home floor - but I will take it.

I expect the Pistons to bounce back in a big way Friday though ... Larry is going to have them focused.

Gonna take the Pacers best game of the year to get a 2-1 lead.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I was far too pissed to post last night, talk about a total collapse. Its almost like they jumped out early and decided " hey this is no fun, what can we do to give Indy this game?...I know lets not show up for the second half." Dont get me wrong, Indy made some Big plays, but I doubt they would have had so many if there was even a glimpse of a team on the other side. How many times can Rip jump in the air and throw the ball directly into a Pacers chest? Tay had it going so they went away from him, Chauncey couldnt get it going, Hunter forgot to put his contacts in...Ben missed point blank shots. Sheed looked uninspired and lackadaisacle<sp?> We needed a spark and nobody decided to step up....truly putrid display of team ball. Especially after moving the ball around so well in the first. Well, the pressure is on our boys to show they have a pair....


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Copper said:


> I was far too pissed to post last night, talk about a total collapse. Its almost like they jumped out early and decided " hey this is no fun, what can we do to give Indy this game?...I know lets not show up for the second half." Dont get me wrong, Indy made some Big plays, but I doubt they would have had so many if there was even a glimpse of a team on the other side. How many times can Rip jump in the air and throw the ball directly into a Pacers chest? Tay had it going so they went away from him, Chauncey couldnt get it going, Hunter forgot to put his contacts in...Ben missed point blank shots. Sheed looked uninspired and lackadaisacle<sp?> We needed a spark and nobody decided to step up....truly putrid display of team ball. Especially after moving the ball around so well in the first. Well, the pressure is on our boys to show they have a pair....


Yup I agree i was far to angry to post on any boards....


----------

